# Berkshire East - Sunday March 7, 2004



## Joshua B (Mar 7, 2004)

Sunday, March 7, 2004
Berkshire East, Charlemont, MA
Beautiful Spring weather and great snow

Today I went skiing with my friend Dustin and my dad. I didn't have to wake up early, and we arrived at Berkshire East and were skiing by noon. The owner had specified that 1/2 day tickets would go on sale earlier, so I only paid $30. Normally the weekend ticket would have cost $40. I thought that was a nice gesture.

The open trails were the main snowmaking & night skiing trails. Most of them had been groomed and benefitted from zero skier traffic since Wednesday. The ski area decided to close down due to the rain to protect their snow--good move because the mountain was in *excellent* shape all afternoon. Except for Flying Cloud, which was scratchy up top (before the sun softened it up later in the afternoon), everything else was a dream. Big respect goes out to the Berkshire East management and grooming team. They are experts at breaking up the ice and hard pack that formed after last night's freeze. The sun was out and I skied without my ski jacket--just a fleece and a first layer up top. This is one of those days I treasured and I'll think back to it all summer.

Mohawk, Big Chief, Competition, Minnie Dole, Outback, Exhibition, and War Dance were all in great shape--plenty of snow.

In the second half of the afternoon, Jeremy Clark (Berkshire East big shot) skied with us. At one point on Upper Competition, I tried to snow him hard and lost control. I didn't hit him but I wiped out and slid on my back about 15 feet. It was a personal highlight of my day.  It felt good to be sliding down out of control, but knowing the whole time that I was safe. I also met ski patroller Jeff and his wife who are on the NELSAP board.

It was sad to see big bear spots on the natural snow trails. It could very well be that the season is winding down. But the open trails have good cover and were in fantastic shape. 

Pics:






Competition





Flying Cloud





I should have reported this patroller and had his lift ticket revoked for skiing this closed trail! :wink: 

Notes: 
When we were walking from the parking lot after just arriving, a guy shared his morning experience at Ascutney. He said it was terrible. They basically had one trail open, and an employee told him it was because their snowmaking pond was empty. 

I spoke to my neighbor's boyfriend tonight who had just come back from Mount Snow. He said it was nice in the morning, but scratchy and icy in the afternoon...probably due to skier traffic.

Berkshire East will be open tomorrow, but then they'll be taking it day by day.


----------



## teachski (Mar 7, 2004)

Joshua, nice report.
A little insite on the patroller on the closed trail...sometimes patrol takes a swing down closed trails to see if others are on them or to retreive things that were lost from the lift.  Was the lift above this trail running?  That might be why he was there.

Oh, also, a patroller practicing for the senior exam might have gone there to practice on crud and changeable conditions.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes that was under the operating triple chair lift. He was having a great time!

I forgot to mention in my report that only the Triple Chair and the beginner chair were open today. No quad. No lines all afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the Beast report! I'm considering either heading there or Jiminy on Sunday. I hope Berkshire stays open as I's like to try it. After reading skijay's Jiminy report, it's sad to hear about all the snowmelt. One more dump, please....


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 8, 2004)

Greg, I am disappointed that you haven't been to Berkshire East yet this season. Folks who stick with Jiminy and Butternut are really missing out.


----------



## skijay (Mar 8, 2004)

JoshuaB...
"Folks who stick with Jiminy and Butternut are really missing out."

Actually based on some of your TRs I did go on 2/10/04.  I liked it. 
I been to Jimimy twice and Butternut many times this season.  I am season pass shopping and still do not know where to buy my "local" 04-05 pass at yet.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Greg, I am disappointed that you haven't been to Berkshire East yet this season. Folks who stick with Jiminy and Butternut are really missing out.


I know. I know. I'm actually surprised to hear they may close. I hope to get up there this season. Pray for snow!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2004)

a great report- a spring day at the beast is a classic day of spring skiing!


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2004)

Any Beast regulars know what the chances that they'll still be open on 3/19 are? I have that day (a Friday) off and may try to head up there. Anyone else up for an end of season "AlpineZone Day" at the Beast?


----------



## threecy (Mar 11, 2004)

I think the beast will be weekends only by then.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 11, 2004)

Come on Greg, spend one of your premium weekend time slots at Berkshire East.  :lol:


----------



## skijay (Mar 11, 2004)

I may consider a trip to BE on that Friday.  I need to check my work load next week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2004)

I Emailed Jeremy Clark to get his take on whether they'll be open. If not Beast, anyone want to meet up at Jiminy?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2004)

Josh - your pic is "Photo of the Day" on http://www.berkshireeast.com/

 8)


----------

